# Ultimate Centre Speaker Stand



## SAY IT LOUD

Here is my stand 16mm mdf measurments are 900mm wide and 400 deep paindted first with MDF sealer then 2 coats of rustoleum black hammertone with aluminium feet i had bent in a metal shop. the pictures dont do it justice for me anyway i think it looks awsome. Here are the legs. More pics to come


----------



## SAY IT LOUD

Here is a dry run



SAY IT LOUD said:


> Here is my stand 16mm mdf measurments are 900mm wide and 400 deep paindted first with MDF sealer then 2 coats of rustoleum black hammertone with aluminium feet i had bent in a metal shop. the pictures dont do it justice for me anyway i think it looks awsome. Here are the legs. More pics to come


----------



## SAY IT LOUD

Here it is painted and assembled and in my theater room with my DIY center speaker that sounds awsome. there is a 5mm lip on the back just so it wont slide off.



SAY IT LOUD said:


> Here is a dry run


----------



## SAY IT LOUD

Here it is painted and assembled



SAY IT LOUD said:


> Here is a dry run


----------



## robbo266317

That's a very nice job. Hmm, I might have to steal that idea.......... :clap:


----------



## SAY IT LOUD

Thanks Robbo your welcome to use it.


----------



## Ares

Simple, Elegant and Useful....very nice.:TT


----------



## SAY IT LOUD

Thanks Ares yep it looks pretty sweet.


----------



## SAY IT LOUD

The room is painted in MOJO flat its a dark bluey purple


----------



## Owen Bartley

Very nice stand. Have you thought about adding some hidden cable management to one of the legs? That would make it really top notch!


----------



## SAY IT LOUD

i have now you cant see the cable i am in my new house now after my splitting up with my now ex fiance i am in the process of renovating the house theater room just started


----------



## orion

You did a really good job with that. Where did you buy the metal for the legs? That looks like an idea I would like to copy. I am almost to the point of needing a place to put my Center Channel


----------



## SAY IT LOUD

I went to a metal fabricator its aluminium i told him the angles ie degrees he bent them for me the build only cost $40 inc paint. if you want more info pm me. 




orion said:


> You did a really good job with that. Where did you buy the metal for the legs? That looks like an idea I would like to copy. I am almost to the point of needing a place to put my Center Channel


----------



## SAY IT LOUD

the colour is mojo flat thanks. its a dark blue/purple


----------

